# How often do you clean your coop?



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

I clean mine every 2nd day, I only have 10 chooks so not to much mess


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I clean mine everyday, as I don't have many chooks and find it takes no time at all that way.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I never clean mine, whether I have a large flock or a small one. I use deep litter now.


----------



## melellison (Aug 12, 2013)

Bee said:


> I never clean mine, whether I have a large flock or a small one. I use deep litter now.


I'm just starting to know what that is "deep litter" I'm in australia and never heard of it before until these forum's


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

I muc mine every other day and do a full clean every two weeks. I use pine shavings. I put a little snuff in the coop too this deters mites.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I scoop under their perch every day. Change the wood shavings once a week and rake out their run once a week.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I clean the coop once month. All I do is shove the dirty pine shavings and whatever else the ladies brought in out my clean out hole. The hens spread it through the run where my deep little is building. I gotta say, deep litter is legit.


----------



## scosha (May 19, 2013)

I have been scooping everyday into a trash can with a lid then once a week I put it in a compositor.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

My chickens have been in their coop for three months now and I've yet to clean their coop. We're doing deep litter and I climb in there every day to open/close their window. It smells as fresh as the first day they went in.


----------

